# Official Dynamite - 4th of June - There’s nothing like Double the Fallout! (Title in progress)



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So.... I can’t find a card for this upcoming week

Anybody want to help? 

Matches to be added here soon

For now... here is a nice little sequence of Evil Uno / Stu vs Sky-high Ego


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398971199342981120
let’s add this gem of a burn on here as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399765923268071430
Edit> card being added as it comes in


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761809368883207


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Ratings will be quite bad sadly. But hoping for a decent fall out show which hasn't been their string suit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Ratings will be quite bad sadly. But hoping for a decent fall out show which hasn't been their string suit.


yeah, they have never had a good fallout show unfortunately


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Britt has a championship celebration
Cody/Lee Johnson vs QT/Ogogo
Nick Comoroto vs Dustin Rhodes in a bullrope match
Young Bucks vs Luchas Bros
Mark Henry speaks

I assume they will add a couple more matches including a women's match. 

So far the tag match looks good and the bullrope match could be really fun. I am pretty done with the Cody/Ogogo stuff, so hopefully this is just a way to give Ogogo a win and move on.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761809368883207
D.M.D


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761809368883207
> D.M.D


thanks - adding to OP


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bucks vs PAC and Penta. Fenix is still out hurt.

AEW taping next three weeks of television this Friday and Saturday. Basically mailing in the rest of the month because of constant pre-emptions from TNT (anybody still going to argue mocing to TBS is a bad thing?). Jungle Boy's title shot in two weeks will be long spoiled. I can't imagine they go back to no-fans for the taped show for the sake of no spoilers.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes:

Dustin Rhodes vs Nick Comoroto (Bullrope match)- Interesting;

Young Bucks vs PAC and Penta- Will be awesome;

Cody and Lee Johnson vs QT and Ogogo- Meh;


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First show after a ppv is normally good but this card again looks meh. I guess they're continuing to not put much emphasis on good shows for a paying audience, shame.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> First show after a ppv is normally good but this card again looks meh. I guess they're continuing to not put much emphasis on good shows for a paying audience, shame.


They always have at least 5 matches. Only 3 were announced yet. And Penta/PAC vs Bucks is very good.


----------



## borklaser2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bucks vs PAC and Penta. Fenix is still out hurt.
> 
> AEW taping next three weeks of television this Friday and Saturday. Basically mailing in the rest of the month because of constant pre-emptions from TNT (anybody still going to argue mocing to TBS is a bad thing?). Jungle Boy's title shot in two weeks will be long spoiled. I can't imagine they go back to no-fans for the taped show for the sake of no spoilers.


Guys.. AEW do NOT Tape any Dynamite Show..
The pic for the ticket sale says 3 dynamite LIVE Shows.
Only the Show With Jungle Boys get his Title shot is not listed.. Dont know why But the Last 2 Shows in June are LIVE before the go back on tour


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399742628216905732


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

borklaser2021 said:


> Guys.. AEW do NOT Tape any Dynamite Show..
> The pic for the ticket sale says 3 dynamite LIVE Shows.
> Only the Show With Jungle Boys get his Title shot is not listed.. Dont know why But the Last 2 Shows in June are LIVE before the go back on tour
> 
> ...


No, they will have the next one (04/06) live, than 2 Dynamites will be taped, and the last two before they go on tour (29/06 and 30/06) are live too.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Through Dark it seems that we will have Jungle Boy and Christian vs Private Party.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa is 100% ruining Britt Baker’s celebration after her promo on Elevation. Can’t wait.

Really looking forward to the Young Bucks vs PAC & Penta. Should be a serious banger. The Bucks are putting on top tier heel work right now despite what anyone says about them.

The bull rope match should be good too. Will be nice to see a real showcase for Comoroto.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

With Cody and Big Shotty Lee fighting QT and Ogogo and Dustin fighting Comoroto, what is Aaron Solow doing? I'd have Solow second Comoroto to the ring and then he and Comoroto 2-on-1 Dustin with Cody/Lee not making the save because they were preparing for their match and not watching feeds. Enter Fuego Del Sol to make the save for Dustin. Completely built off the SammyVlog, but they're great together. Drop Fuego from Dark/Elevation for awhile, explained on SammyVlog that QT Marshall, who's office job is booking enhancement talent, stopped booking him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate this Fridays BS. Someone ping me if Riho is finally coming back to Dynamite.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I actually think aew would be better of just being on monday going head to head with raw than being stuck in their current friday night spot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ill admit.. I am sitting here like... "It's Wednesday, Dynamite tonight! ...Oh wait, it's on Friday again this week.".

Looking forward to the first Dynamite of Britt Bakers reign.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

tough to build momentum off a strong PPV with a random Friday show. :/

Why can't people see pro wrestling is better than basketball LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lio Rush had a match. Although, that hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> I actually think aew would be better of just being on monday going head to head with raw than being stuck in their current friday night spot.


Should have just took the month off. Call it the "off-season" or whatever. Come back July 7th in Miami for "Best Summer Ever" kick off.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Lio Rush had a match. Although, that hasn't been announced yet.


I'd guess on Dark/Elevation. I mean who do you put him over on Dynamite that is worth being on Dynamite given he's not signed?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think only left to be announced a Women´s match. There are already 4 matches announced.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Should have just took the month off. Call it the "off-season" or whatever. Come back July 7th in Miami for "Best Summer Ever" kick off.


Nooooo


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

The thing problem with britts celebration is that she could shit on all the former women’s champs and the fans would agree with her.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn, I forgot it was Friday.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> The thing problem with britts celebration is that she could shit on all the former women’s champs and the fans would agree with her.


Feel like this really isn’t a problem and you’re just making one 🤣


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is it on Friday?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Shouldn't the fallout all be focused on Omega's next program?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Red Velvet vs The Bunny booked for this show aswell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400588105816711175


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fridays are no bueno for Dynamite.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Why is it on Friday?


Because of the NBA playoff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Red Velvet vs The Bunny booked for this show aswell.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400588105816711175


I love when Red Velvet is on Dynamite. Star in the making.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jungle Boy & Christian vs Private Party is booked for the show. Also a Sting/Darby promo/segment. Looking like a good show for a Friday night. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400569229288607749


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is how I would pump the ratings for next week despite the Friday night slot:
-Baker gets super high on her own hype and says she will face any woman, and Tessa Blanchard walks out and is flanked by the Inner Circle.
-Eric Bischoff opens the show and says that Tony Khan has hired him as executive director/manager for Dynamite and Rampage. PAC comes out and is screaming about a 1-on-1 with Omega in a cage. Omega comes out with the Good Brothers. Things get physical, and Bischoff is being threatened by the Good Brothers, and Mark Henry gets in the ring and smashes the Good Brothers. Bischoff smiles and says that he would like to introduce the boys to his enforcer, the world's strongest man. Bischoff says that Pac will get his title shot, but it may or may not be against Omega. Omega has to face a "dragon" before Pac gets his cage match, "and the dragon will be on Dynamite next week."
-Lucha Bros win the tag match (is this non-title?).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> This is how I would pump the ratings for next week despite the Friday night slot:
> -Baker gets super high on her own hype and says she will face any woman, and Tessa Blanchard walks out and is flanked by the Inner Circle.
> -Eric Bischoff opens the show and says that Tony Khan has hired him as executive director/manager for Dynamite and Rampage. PAC comes out and is screaming about a 1-on-1 with Omega in a cage. Omega comes out with the Good Brothers. Things get physical, and Bischoff is being threatened by the Good Brothers, and Mark Henry gets in the ring and smashes the Good Brothers. Bischoff smiles and says that he would like to introduce the boys to his enforcer, the world's strongest man. Bischoff says that Pac will get his title shot, but it may or may not be against Omega. Omega has to face a "dragon" before Pac gets his cage match, "and the dragon will be on Dynamite next week."
> -Lucha Bros win the tag match (is this non-title?).


Then everyone will be like Dragon is Daniel Bryan. And it won't be and then everyone will shit on Dynamite endlessly. 

Is next week Friday too?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Deonna is more likely to interrupt Britt than Tessa


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Red Velvet vs The Bunny booked for this show aswell.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400588105816711175


As far as I can recall, Red Velvet always loses to names, so I think The Bunny will cheat to win here. The Bunny's been slowly going on a run on Dark, so she might get a future title shot


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Christian turns on Jungle Boy!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Britt's the best thing tonight, based on what I seen has been revealed so far.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Instead of narrative happening on tv, it's happening online. Khan announced that Jungle Boy will face Omega on June 26 (Sat).

1. If you want to get the title shot over as valued, the guy you pick should win the belt maybe 7/10 times.
2. You should pick someone who is already over. You should not use this to make fans pay attention to someone they are not excited by.
3. The title match booking should be on tv instead of Twitter or an interview.
4. The tv show needs these narratives because it is otherwise random matches and no star or story.
5. If you want to elevate Jungle Boy, he has to hold and tease this title shot for a few months. But that would mean actually elevating him as a weekly star.
6. Jungle Boy would have to leave Jurassic Express and his gimmick behind and become a more realistic persona. He would have to be cool.



Aedubya said:


> Deonna is more likely to interrupt Britt than Tessa


That would be the highest level of bait and switch, intentional trolling from them. They know that the fans have been asking for Tessa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What time does it start tonight, same as last Friday?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> What time does it start tonight, same as last Friday?


yep 10pm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> yep 10pm


Ugh. I hope this is the last time.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Ugh. I hope this is the last time.


I think the next 2 after today will be at that time too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400564964440559630
😃*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think the next 2 after today will be at that time too.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Whoanma said:


>


The schedule is:
Friday June 4th
Friday June 11th
Saturday June 19th
Saturday June 26th

Then July they are back on Wednesdays and start traveling.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TNT/Warner really did the dick move of putting them in a death slot, Friday night at 9pm Central, immediately after the decision to move AEW to TBS. It's like a tv exec cliche from the 90s. "Send them to Friday to die to prove us right about wrestling so we can cancel it."

The new crew at TNT don't like AEW/wrestling and it's clear as day. The first chance they jumped on hockey and One fighting. And neither are going to draw ratings. It's purely about not liking AEW.

Is there not an early timeslot option on TNT like Monday at 6pm Central? Are they committed to airing King Kong for the thirtieth time during that two hours?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Going to have to watch it tomorrow :-( I’m not staying up till 5am


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> The schedule is:
> Friday June 4th
> Friday June 11th
> Saturday June 19th
> ...


That time slot is no bueno for business.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> The schedule is:
> Friday June 4th
> Friday June 11th
> Saturday June 19th
> ...


They have a Wednesday June 30th too and then Miami at July 7th, yeah!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Then everyone will be like Dragon is Daniel Bryan. And it won't be and then everyone will shit on Dynamite endlessly.
> 
> Is next week Friday too?


Tony: It's Draaaago!
Me:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

The only real wrestling show worth watching


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The only real wrestling show worth watching


Yeah, I mean there are some other wrestling shows worth watching but they're fake wrestling shows.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 102015


 A dentist recommending McDonalds?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> A dentist recommending McDonalds?


Makes perfect sense to me. Creating new customers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Creating new customers.


I guess it does


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BrittMac... lol. That is awesome.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The main event will be the Bullrope match i think.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The only real wrestling show worth watching


This is the SmackDown forum


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The AEW social networks are so dead today, almost asking the people to forget today´s show. If i was from AEW i was spamming the social networks about today´s show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

To be honest, I nearly went to bed (it's currently after 2am here) before remembering it was on tonight. I'm someone who watches every week and almost forgot, so imagine what people who tune in and out will be like. These time changes suck and the move to TBS can't happen soon enough.

When exactly does it return to Wednesday nights?

I am looking forward to Bucks vs. PAC/Penta tonight and hopefully Comoroto comes out of his defeat to Dustin looking good (I assume he's gonna lose).


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> To be honest, I nearly went to bed (it's currently after 2am here) before remembering it was on tonight. I'm someone who watches every week and almost forgot, so imagine what people who tune in and out will be like. These time changes suck and the move to TBS can't happen soon enough.
> 
> When exactly does it return to Wednesday nights?
> 
> I am looking forward to Bucks vs. PAC/Penta tonight and hopefully Comoroto comes out of his defeat to Dustin looking good (I assume he's gonna lose).


Looks like July.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> To be honest, I nearly went to bed (it's currently after 2am here) before remembering it was on tonight. I'm someone who watches every week and almost forgot, so imagine what people who tune in and out will be like. These time changes suck and the move to TBS can't happen soon enough.
> 
> When exactly does it return to Wednesday nights?
> 
> I am looking forward to Bucks vs. PAC/Penta tonight and hopefully Comoroto comes out of his defeat to Dustin looking good (I assume he's gonna lose).


June 30th.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Liked the Comoroto promo in this.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400992025223348225
There is the new Shida.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Just turned on TNT expecting basketball ahead of Dynamite, and they're playing damned Ready Player One. There is no reason for them to be starting at 9pm. They could have started two hours ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Just turned on TNT expecting basketball ahead of Dynamite, and they're playing damned Ready Player One. There is no reason for them to be starting at 9pm. They could have started two hours ago.


SmackDown is on then.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Just turned on TNT expecting basketball ahead of Dynamite, and they're playing damned Ready Player One. There is no reason for them to be starting at 9pm. They could have started two hours ago.


I assume the only reason they didn't was they didn't want to go head to head with SmackDown.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And here we... yawn...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Turned it on to see the Bucks. Pass.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kaz outta nowhere


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opening with these fucking clowns and wasting streamers before Britt's celebration is blasphemous.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Ref Knox? Damn im out of here be back later.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like Mox has finally taken his leave . When is Renee due?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Two Sheds *SURPRISE! ANOTHER JUMP START! GET YOUR BINGO CARD OUT!*


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

so your saying they could have put dynamite on at 8?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So Ref Knox? Damn im out of here be back later.


*He's not counting at all by the way.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's not counting at all by the way.*


Knox is doing a bad job as a referee?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Knox is doing a bad job as a referee?


*Fuck this bootleg Mills Lane.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Did he just do a Strowman? lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At this point, I question Rick Knox's ability to even dress himself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is Kenny going to flame Don Callis on Twitter for calling AEW Impact?*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> This is the SmackDown forum


lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Not into the Bucks. When do u think they'll drop titles?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I get that he was pulled in the way but that wasn't even a reasonable accidental hit, you'd think it would have been a DQ but nope after Knox is done selling he just continues to ref... horribly since he also missed interference after he had recovered.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's the first time PAC has eaten a pin since he returned. Bucks taking big scalp after big scalp.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No they didn't pay the ref off JR, Knox is just a fucking terrible ref and has no idea how to be a ref.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young F*cks f*ckery. Of course...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Faces kicking heels in the nuts right in front of the referee pretending to hold his eye. Embarrassing.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So i read Knox got knoxed out! lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Later we hear from Mark Henry! ya know the guy we signed that you'll never see after tonight cause he's just gonna be a trainer backstage....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really thought Pac and Penta had won it there


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shit result. I thought the Bucks would lose.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So that match at DoN that went on too long and had the wrong result wasn't even an end to the feud huh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No they didn't pay the ref off JR, Knox is just a fucking terrible ref and has no idea how to be a ref.


*He's literally paid to be a shitty ref. That's why he's the Young Bucks' official referee.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they just signing old wwe legends to be commentators on their c shows?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So are they just signing old wwe legends to be commentators on their c shows?


*yes*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as I like Mark, I don't give a shit about him taking up air time right now.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Was that Zicky Dice?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is this Smackdown?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now Vickie shows up. I feel like I'm watching Smackdown circa 2011.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Andrade outta nowhere.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mark Henry kind of implying that he thinks AEW is broken. Hope they didn't sign another commentator that buries the product


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And they immediately punk Mark out as soon as he debuts on AEW.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

OH SHIT! Andrade is in AEW now.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Andrade


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"AEW isn't broken!" Tony Khan is paying Mark Henry a fortune to lie to our faces.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's how they introduce him?? lmaoo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade? Oh shit lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

ANDRADE 

(Random way to debut but ok)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That's how they introduce him?? lmaoo


Well it's a suprise lol. I was expecting an announcement lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow! What a debut


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

WOAH.

Andrade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Vickie Guerrero to manage him?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can this guy not learn how to speak proper English? he's lived in the US all this time and still sounds like he's got a mouth full of marbles when he tries to speak English.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't watch AEW very often but turning it on and hearing Vicky Guerrero screaming makes me want to change the channel real quick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are they actually going to promote Andrade vs Omega for the AAA title?*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> God can this guy not learn how to speak proper English? he's lived in the US all this time and still sounds like he's got a mouth full of marbles when he tries to speak English.



Too busy with Charlotte's knockers in his mouth


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I turned it off. Can he at least speak English now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrade looks like a million bucks. Now take him away from Vickie, she is going to bring him down with her go away heat.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes AEW is getting more interesting, big signing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the AAA Mega Title match at Triplemania is AEW vs AEW. Maybe that's how Kenny will drop the AAA belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Are they actually going to promote Andrade vs Omega for the AAA title?*


Considering how through the entire build for the match they made one passing mention to Omega/Swann title vs title, I'm going to assume that no they are not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I turned it off. Can he at least speak English now?


He spoke more english today than i've ever heard him in WWE lol

So Andrade is now with AEW? Interesting


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Too busy with Charlotte's knockers in his mouth


Andrade may become the face of AEW. But Charlotte will always have had more faces than him.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Andrade came across has a huge star


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does it look like the crowd is small as fuck tonight? Looks like maybe 500 or less.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show is off to a strong start.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I love Vickie


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Andrade being AEW is great. Not crazy about paring him with Vickie though.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> He spoke more english today than i've ever heard him in WWE lol
> 
> So Andrade is now with AEW? Interesting


Wonder what Charlotte thinks about this? LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's interesting that they're debuting Andrade as a heel. Unless, Vickie is a face?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does it look like the crowd is small as fuck tonight? Looks like maybe 500 or less.


Cause it's not full capacity. Covid is still a thing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm getting tired of Cody.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody to triumph over racism again.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor JR 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cause it's not full capacity. Covid is still a thing


You do know right, that they had a full capacity, packed house at Double or Nothing..you know..same state as tonight? Apparently Covid wasn't a thing LMAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR struggling with the Spanish pronunciation. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh FFS Jim Ross, go to sleep.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does it look like the crowd is small as fuck tonight? Looks like maybe 500 or less.


I mean it's at 10 PM on a Friday night in Florida...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

He's been in the company for 10 minutes and Jim Ross is already lost keeping up with Andrade, JR I like you but please get off of commentary, you're just embarrassing yourself these days...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Andrade El Idolo not even remotely difficult to pronounce...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> You do know right, that they had a full capacity, packed house at Double or Nothing..you know..same state as tonight? Apparently Covid wasn't a thing still LMAO


Limited capacity packed house lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> I turned it off. Can he at least speak English now?


No, still broken as all fuck. Apparently he doesn't think its important to learn how to speak the language of the country he's living in properly, even though he makes his living being on tv and talking in that language.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think it's interesting that they're debuting Andrade as a heel. Unless, Vickie is a face?


Heel. No way Vickie is a face.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Having Mark Henry segue into Andrade was actually smart. Good way to get more eyeballs onto the segment to introduce him. Glad to see him here.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cause it's not full capacity. Covid is still a thing


It's full capacity. They said so themselves. Covid is over.

That doesn't mean they actually sold out though. It's a shit time for a wrestling show to start.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR embarrasses himself with Anglo names, never mind Latino or Japanese. I thought that was a cold way to debut Andrade, but he looks like a million dollars. They could use a younger female manager, Vickie is hard on the ears.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Andrade El Idolo not even remotely difficult to pronounce...


In fairness to JR, him not knowing how to say Andrade, actually makes it look like he was not expected this debut and it wasnt staged lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Does anybody care about this?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Having Mark Henry segue into Andrade was actually smart. Good way to get more eyeballs onto the segment to introduce him. Glad to see him here.
> 
> 
> It's full capacity. They said so themselves. Covid is over.
> ...


Covid is not over lol but ok Florida


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Having Mark Henry segue into Andrade was actually smart. Good way to get more eyeballs onto the segment to introduce him. Glad to see him here.
> 
> 
> It's full capacity. They said so themselves. Covid is over.
> ...


No it isn't, they only opened some sections. Maybe 1500 today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Having Mark Henry segue into Andrade was actually smart. Good way to get more eyeballs onto the segment to introduce him. Glad to see him here.
> 
> 
> It's full capacity. They said so themselves. Covid is over.
> ...


Yep. I noticed that during Mark then Vickie came out..right timing to keep the audience since both are very known...then transition to Andrade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> JR embarrasses himself with Anglo names, never mind Latino or Japanese. I thought that was a cold way to debut Andrade, but he looks like a million dollars. They could use a younger female manager, Vickie is hard on the ears.


Probably if he came out with theme music would have been a bigger deal. Plus when Vickie said his name there was lots of booing so you couldnt clearly hear the name Andrade lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Considering how through the entire build for the match they made one passing mention to Omega/Swann title vs title, I'm going to assume that no they are not.


*But this is different because he's actually employed by the company now, so it will be incredibly f** stupid to ignore something that big.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401002446512656389


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They need to keep Vickie off tv, ffs her fucking promos are channel changers, no one wants to hear this old bitch with ear bleeding screeching promos everytime Andrade comes out. Thats not a good heel that gets good heat, she gets channel changer heat.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> No it isn't, they only opened some sections. Maybe 1500 today.











AEW Dynamite Preview for June 4, 2021


After a tremendous DOUBLE OR NOTHING 2021 pay-per-view event, with our raucous fans back in the house at full capacity, All Elite Wrestling is coming back for another special FRIDAY NIGHT DYNAMITE this week! DoN 2021 saw the World, Tag Team, and TNT champions retain their titles in hard-fought...




www.allelitewrestling.com





Maybe they were just referring to DON here, but it sounded like Dynamite.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Imagine Daniel Bryan in AEW! Or Samoa Joe


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401002446512656389


I can't decide if Charlotte Flair would help or ruin the women's division


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Seeing Mark Henry, Vickie and Andrade at the same time in AEW, was an out of context thing 😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> They need to keep Vickie of tv, ffs her fucking promos are channel changers, no one wants to hear this old bitch with ear bleeding screeching promos everytime Andrade comes out. Thats not a good heel that gets good heat, she gets channel changer heat.


Yeah, I'm not happy about the Vickie thing either. Hopefully they learn quickly and put him with someone else.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Geeee said:


> I can't decide if Charlotte Flair would help or ruin the women's division


Charlotte would certainly elevate the division.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Putting Andrade with Vickie will make Eddie comparisons too cheap and easy. At least they can't get away with any relationship between them as kayfabe is dead in that regard and Charlotte/Andrade is too known.

Il Idolo needs a mouthpiece though, I suspect Vickie was Plan B or Plan C.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder why Cody is still with Ogogo


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two distractions in two matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rare L for Cody.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ogogo strikes as finishes are so anticlimactic. 😪


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm happy Cody lost, can't stand him


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

OK, I know everyone is sick of Cody and the Factory feud, but that was a well done finish.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

So QT gets to pin Cody for a rub but Ogogo doesnt.

Ok


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> So QT gets to pin Cody for a rub but Ogogo doesnt.
> 
> Ok


Yep i noticed that. QT gets the "W" over Cody but Cody wont job to Ogogo lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Cody wins on the big stage and takes a loss (without getting pinned by Ogogo) on a show about half their audience will watch. Now his fan base will tell us for the next year how he bent over backwards to put over Ogogo.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

YESSS! The Inner Circle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine if the Pinnacle ask for a rematch tonight? To 'break the tie'... LMFAO HAHA


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine if the Pinnacle ask for a rematch tonight? To 'break the tie'... LMFAO HAHA


There will definitely be a rematch at All Out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> There will definitely be a rematch at All Out


OH Boy.....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inner Circle are become are become are becoming Aces and Eights


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Santana is doing pretty good on the mic. Give him more mic time please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Head of Table references, eh?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Boy, so Pinnacle vs IC again? No please No. That's enough


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

MMA cage fight ? That sounds dope !


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Hager and Wardlow in a cage fight it'll be interesting to see how they pull that off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lazy Booking. I guess they want to continue this feud. IC won, just move on.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MMA cage fight?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh Boy, so Pinnacle vs IC again? No please No. That's enough


Sounds like they're breaking it into sub feuds. I think it'll all leads to a losing group disbands at All Out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Feel good moment. 

What the fuck is up with wrestlers saying its over when they say its over? Lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh Boy, so Pinnacle vs IC again? No please No. That's enough


Why ? It's an entertaining feud


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love dumb wrestling MMA matches, so I'm kind of hype for that lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its obvious they don't have any idea what to do with Inner Circle or The Pinnacle except to have them feud with each other.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Lazy Booking. I guess they want to continue this feud. IC won, just move on.


Do you have to complain about everything ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the "MMA" is a way to keep this going. least its different.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I loved Jericho's throwback to the t-shirts from last year.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Its obvious they don't have any idea what to do with Inner Circle or The Pinnacle except to feud with each other.


The series is 1-1 dude, there's a lot more story to tell


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Do you have to complain about everything ?


You must be new. I dont complain about everything. Rather, do you not accept that AEW isn't perfect? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The series is 1-1 dude, there's a lot more story to tell


And if it's 2-1 can there be a rematch to tie it back up? Whats the standard of when the story ends to you? LOL


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> You must be new. I dont complain about everything. Rather, do you not accept that AEW isn't perfect? lol


I'm not saying they're perfect but it's logical for sub-feuds heading into one final group showdown at All Out...


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> And if it's 2-1 can there be a rematch to tie it back up? Whats the standard of when the story ends to you? LOL


It would obviously end at All Out


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> the "MMA" is a way to keep this going. least its different.


See I'm having war flashbacks to the old WCW Asylum matches where they dropped a bird cage over the ring to try to capitalize on UFC gaining traction.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Lazy Booking. I guess they want to continue this feud. IC won, just move on.


I think it's interesting that it's been booked backwards


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm tired of inner circle having another rematch. Fuck off


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Pinnacle vs IC is a reverse feud where it will end with a singles match between Friedman and Jericho. Goes from War Games to Stadium Stampede, to singles/tag programs to Jericho vs MJF for all the marbles.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fire show so far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a good feud with lots of juice left in it. FTR vs PNP, Wardlow vs Jake worked shoot, Sammy vs Spears chair match, Jericho vs MJF last man standing, then maybe losing faction disbands at All Out.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> I'm tired of inner circle having another rematch. Fuck off


It is 1-1, i guess it makes sense.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> And if it's 2-1 can there be a rematch to tie it back up? Whats the standard of when the story ends to you? LOL


When one of the teams finally breaks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The series is 1-1 dude, there's a lot more story to tell


The first match ended in a goofy bullshit ending, then Inner Circle beat them straight up the next match 1 2 3, the faces got their revenge and the match ended fair and square. So if The Pinnacle beats them next does Inner Circle gotta face them again to even it up?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This should would have been better on TBS on Wednesday 8-10pm. Ratings will be in the absolute shitter. AEW completely screwed around by Warner/TNT.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think it's interesting that it's been booked backwards


This. They fucked up. B&Guts should been the end. Now they're doing mini matches lmao lame!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

That cube game show looks absolutely stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think it's interesting that it's been booked backwards


Great point actually.

Off topic, they just admitted OC was a comedy goof lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, Next Friday on Dynamite? Wow. When are they on Wednesday?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I love Callis lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Again, Next Friday on Dynamite? Wow. When are they on Wednesday?


Only June 30th


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

They're really copying the Sami Zayn storyline with the conspiracy thing?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

looks like june 30 based off nba


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We have an Officer Barbrady sighting


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW is on Friday AGAIN.

TBS can't come soon enough


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Marko Stunt Growth? Nice!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird how Christian doesn't seem like much of a big deal today in AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian has the best entrance of all time, walks out, looks around with his hand overtop his eyes and stares at the fans, then gets in the ring and again puts his hand overtop his eyes and looks at the fans...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Orange Cassidy isn't done competing for the title. Aren't you THRILLED @Two Sheds?! 😃*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Private party and Matt looking like gangstas


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is Luchasaurus hurt again? I can not understand why Jungle Boy is tagging with Christian instead of his tag partner, against another proper tag team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That one guy from Private Party must feel hot as hell wearing long sleeve shirt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> No Marko Stunt Growth? Nice!


lol he will probably come out at the end


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Private party and Matt looking like gangstas


I was leaning more toward poolside bartenders but ok.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think private party should get tights that look like business casual attire


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> Is Luchasaurus hurt again? I can not understand why Jungle Boy is tagging with Christian instead of his tag partner, against another proper tag team.


Because what happened at the PPV.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> Is Luchasaurus hurt again? I can not understand why Jungle Boy is tagging with Christian instead of his tag partner, against another proper tag team.


Who cares? I'm happy to see Christian wrestle. I wish JB would get away from Luchasaurus and Marko


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why the fuck are Private Party now wrestling in uncomfortable looking dress clothes? I mean that looks hot and uncomfortable as all hell.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did Private Party lose their ring gear at an airline or something? What is this wrestling in work clothes gimmick? They look like rental car agents.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401012211414413318


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Did Private Party lose their ring gear at an airline or something? What is this wrestling in work clothes gimmick? They look like rental car agents.*


Maybe they're trying to emulate the all time great faction The Mean Street Posse


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Man is Griff Garrison


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> Because what happened at the PPV.


I don't see the logic that winning a battle royal automatically means you'll be taken out of your existing tag team and put in a tag match with the last guy eliminated against a non-makeshift tag team.

I don't know... maybe I'm just overthinking wrestling...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade debuting tonight was great surprise but I wouldn’t have had Vicky Guerrero do it. She has go away heat


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus is indeed hurt.

Looks like Zicky Dice may be on the Dark taping.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401005190002642944


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't see the logic that winning a battle royal automatically means you'll be taken out of your existing tag team and put in a tag match with the last guy eliminated against a non-makeshift tag team.
> 
> I don't know... maybe I'm just overthinking wrestling...


At Dark they showed a segment, that they showed again tonight in which Christian congratulated JB and then was attacked by Matt Hardy because Christian betrayed their "partnership" in the Battle Royal and JB made the save. What about now?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Luchasaurus is indeed hurt.
> 
> Looks like Zicky Dice may be on the Dark taping.
> 
> ...


I called it 😉


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't see the logic that winning a battle royal automatically means you'll be taken out of your existing tag team and put in a tag match with the last guy eliminated against a non-makeshift tag team.
> 
> I don't know... maybe I'm just overthinking wrestling...


No you're not overthinking it, Khan just books shit on the fly with no rhyme or real reason, i mean why was Pac just randomly tagging with Penta vs The Young Bucks after getting screwed out of his world title match? shouldn't he be fuming and cutting a promo wanting another shot at the title? not tagging in a tag match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol 10 second pose. Won't be beaten as spot of the night


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't see the logic that winning a battle royal automatically means you'll be taken out of your existing tag team and put in a tag match with the last guy eliminated against a non-makeshift tag team.
> 
> I don't know... maybe I'm just overthinking wrestling...


*So Big Money Matt and Isaiah Kassidy tried to cheat to win the battle royal, and Christian and Jungle Boy (the finalists) took exception to it, so now they're having a tag team match, PLAYA!!*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> At Dark they showed a segment, that they showed again tonight in which Christian congratulated JB and then was attacked by Matt Hardy because Christian betrayed their "partnership" in the Battle Royal and JB made the save. What about now?


I don't know if you're making something up to cover or they actually were playing out stories on Dark without catching us up on it on Dynamite and just expecting us to know, but the latter happens so often this is convincing enough.

EDIT: Oh you said they showed it again tonight, I guess that's on me for missing that clip.



SAMCRO said:


> No you're not overthinking it, Khan just books shit on the fly with no rhyme or real reason, i mean why was Pac just randomly tagging with Penta vs The Young Bucks after getting screwed out of his world title match? shouldn't he be fuming and cutting a promo wanting another shot at the title? not tagging in a tag match.


See I can at least reasonably understand that since Death Triangle is (debatably) established and Young Bucks roll with Omega and that might be a kayfabe way of trying to get back, but you do raise a good point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

We are really getting a Matt Hardy vs Christian feud? What year is this ? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Christian vs Matt Hardy?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> JR embarrasses himself with Anglo names, never mind Latino or Japanese. I thought that was a cold way to debut Andrade, but he looks like a million dollars. They could use a younger female manager, Vickie is hard on the ears.


Yep. Andrade looks great but the pairing with Vicky is awful. I don’t mind putting him with a female manager that can talk but it can’t be Vicky. If the 90 days was over, signing Lana and having her manage him would be perfect. It’s set up a built in blurred reality feud with Miro


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

We do not need to see Matt Hardy v CC in 2021 ffs.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Lets go! Darby and Sting!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AutumnLeaf said:


> You do moan quite a bit let's be honest.


And that's what a discussion forum is intended for, to state opinions, but when they are not always pro AEW some call it moaning. Welcome, i noticed you are pretty new here too, ironically.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep. Andrade looks great but the pairing with Vicky is awful. I don’t mind putting him with a female manager that can talk but it can’t be Vicky. If the 90 days was over, signing Lana and having her manage him would be perfect. It’s set up a built in blurred reality feud with Miro


Or they could just take a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" approach and sign Thea Trinidad, her 90 days should be up by now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does Tony call Sting like he just appeared to fight the nWo. The surprise diminish over time.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I need to get that Darby and Sting tee


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> So Christian vs Matt Hardy?


Maybe they'll flip it and do Matt Hardy vs Jungle Boy. I'm sure Christian and Matt Hardy have wrestled 1000 times


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

They are giving SS too much attention. Ethan Page is the star.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The hell another rematch? Lazy ass booking


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please tell me someone has made a version of this meme where it's Ethan Page looking at a picture of Josh Alexander.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You can't have an episode of Dynamite without an interrupted Sting promo.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

So Darby doesn't even get to talk ?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> No Marko Stunt Growth? Nice!


Marko stunned growth, did something very very bad and no one is talking about it.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Strong show tonight despite the first match lasting too long.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why does Tony call Sting like he just appeared to fight the nWo. The surprise diminish over time.


He's trying to remember the WCW days


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can Ethan and Scorpio f*** off forever please?*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So Christian vs Matt Hardy?


They’ve wrestled a million times but I’d watch it again given their history in the business. Seems like AEW could tell a story there


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmmm.....Darby bringing in someone new? Would seem odd to partner with someone already in the company.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

qntntgood said:


> Marko stunned growth, did something very very bad and no one is talking about it.


What he do? Another stunted girl? 😆


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

elo said:


> Hmmmm.....Darby bringing in someone new? Would seem odd to partner with someone already in the company.


Aleister Black


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why does Tony call Sting like he just appeared to fight the nWo. The surprise diminish over time.


Its like Tourette's with Tony, how someone uncontrollably curses, evertime Sting enters a room Tony uncontrollably has to shout "Its Sting!".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess Archer may team with Darby to play off his stuff with Sting.

Ethan is already being held back by Scorpio, you can tell.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Britt going last makes me think another debut is coming.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401003375974567938


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I cannot stand Tony and his earring lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This reminds me when Trump bought burgers for an entire basketball team lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't see the logic that winning a battle royal automatically means you'll be taken out of your existing tag team and put in a tag match with the last guy eliminated against a non-makeshift tag team.
> 
> I don't know... maybe I'm just overthinking wrestling...


It makes good drama. It's best when the team is dysfunctional and blows up.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep. Andrade looks great but the pairing with Vicky is awful. I don’t mind putting him with a female manager that can talk but it can’t be Vicky. If the 90 days was over, signing Lana and having her manage him would be perfect. It’s set up a built in blurred reality feud with Miro


What was the point of bringing him in,if he is going to be wasted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they giving Britt the heroic babyface title celebration? she won it by cheating, yet Tony is happy for her and all for her win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> I cannot stand Tony and his earring lol


Midlife crisis? Oh wait, he passed that stage. 

Britt looking fine in them jeans.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Or they could just take a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" approach and sign Thea Trinidad, her 90 days should be up by now.


Meltzer brought up the issue this week of why AEW wouldn’t sign Lana to manage Miro bc AEW would see it as a retread act.

And that might be a reason they wouldn’t sign Thea to do the same act.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well how much you wanna bet you'll be seeing the womens champ every week?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cameraman, always stay on Reba's butt like Impact was doing. it helps the World


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Why they got burgers on that stage? Lol. Should be a cake


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for Britt to call everyone a fat ass and throw burgers at the crowd lol


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Reba looking good. She looks like she has dropped some weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Meltzer brought up the issue this week of why AEW wouldn’t sign Lana to manage Miro bc AEW would see it as a retread act.
> 
> And that might be a reason they wouldn’t sign Thea to do the same act.


Lol they're currently doing Christian vs Matt Hardy, and they ripped off the Stone Cold beer truck segment with Jericho and The Bubbly. Doing WWE retreads aren't a problem for them.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Well how much you wanna bet you'll be seeing the womens champ every week?


With Britt already being consistently on TV think it's a safe bet, at the very least she's not just going to be sitting in the crowd like Shida was.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

This burger based promo is strange


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Britt going last makes me think another debut is coming.


Nope, it's Nyla, who's a heel after another heel. Typical AEW


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Please don't tell me they are gonna feud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, that's it? That was fucking horrible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Please don't tell me they are gonna feud.


Yep, Two heels.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Pentagon looks hilarious with that mask


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ummmm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its been past an hour from his match and Pac is still gassed up. Lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

that Baker segment was very bad


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh it's pride month, good enough reason to turn Nyla face for a month I guess.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rebel doesn’t have her crutch anymore


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing against Nyla but really shows how shallow the division is when she's the go to for every champ, she was in the match to crown the first champ, she was the second champ, still feuded with Shida after losing it to her, aaand now she's going to be the first to feud with Britt? Come on give it some time before falling back on old plans.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

ALLIE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bunny is hot as fuck with that tongue piercing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

elo said:


> Oh it's pride month, good enough reason to turn Nyla face for a month I guess.


Nyla is not going to get cheered over Britt.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Blade is RED


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt looks so good with the title and that jacket!







*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is Cody's wife


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Nothing against Nyla but really shows how shallow the division is when she's the go to for every champ, she was in the match to crown the first champ, she was the second champ, still feuded with Shida after losing it to her, aaand now she's going to be the first to feud with Britt? Come on give it some time before falling back on old plans.


It's like watching Raw or SD with the same 5-7 people lol. But worse AEW does too often face vs face or heel vs heel. They just never learn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Here is Cody's wife


She lost weight fast.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

11:30pm is way too late for poor ole JR, he looks exhausted, he doesn't need to be calling these shows.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

KrysRaw1 said:


> What he do? Another stunted girl? 😆


Good question,cornette almost leaked it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Surrounded by dark jobbers and cheeseburgers is certainty an interesting way to introduce the new face of the women’s division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when we had to endure that Big Swole push? Rhise were dark times in the AEW women division.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> She lost weight fast.


IKR that's Cody's magic for you.

p.s. I'm beginning to think people are not watching this


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geez that fall looked bad. Glad they're both fine but that dive was scary.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They needed something to happen in Baker's segment. I thought Pineapples were going to come out and kiss her ass.

The Inner Circle segment was the flattest thing tonight.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Nyla is not going to get cheered over Britt.


Have no interest in seeing Britt feud with that trash can...Terrible first feud for her


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That Britt Baker segment was terrible. Please no Nyla-Britt ugh.
I don’t want to see Nyla ever on my TV.

Rosa, Statlander, The Bunny all better


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Se really wants to show us her piercing.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> Geez that fall looked bad. Glad they're both fine but that dive was scary.


I thought Velvet's Noggin was gonna hit floor hard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

elo said:


> 11:30pm is way too late for poor ole JR, he looks exhausted, he doesn't need to be calling these shows.


It's 11:35 PM there, poor guy. And i'm sure if he slurped some whiskey under that table it would be worse and cause him to slur and get drowsier. It really is late for him though. He should be done before 10 pm.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Bunny is hot as fuck with that tongue piercing


That outfit is helping as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Have no interest in seeing Britt feud with that trash can...Terrible first feud for her


I think they had a match before that was pretty good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Surrounded by dark jobbers and cheeseburgers is certainty an interesting way to introduce the new face of the women’s division.


Yeah that was fucking dumb, she should've had all the women out there to bask in her glory, instead as you said she had a bunch of nobody jobbers from their youtube show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW has some faces that they could have inserted vs Britt, but why heel vs heel?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Statlander a lot she should be the next challenger


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay Brandi won!


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Have no interest in seeing Britt feud with that trash can...Terrible first feud for her


The woke sjw crowd won't like, that you called nyla rose that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that was fucking dumb, she should've had all the women out there to bask in her glory, instead as you said she had a bunch of nobody jobbers from their youtube show.


The segment was indeed pretty weak. Like you said, maybe she should have called out the babyfaces to witness her speech and demand they come to the ring or something


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Who booked that finish? I disliked that for reasons besides reminding us that Big Swole somehow is still employed...


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why is this lame group on TV?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why are these dorks still together


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The stupid kid is back. Remember when it was just for that month lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Soon as Brodie died this entire faction turned into a goofy Nickelodeon faction, they was a bit goofy with Brodie but without him they turned the shit up by a thousand.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Miro talking about Lana randomly... yep she'll debut at All Out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro vs Evil Uno could be fun.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Miro is the biggest babyface in AEW as far as I'm concerned


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why is this lame group on TV?


Because Tony created so he's determined to make it work. Then Brodie died so now it apparently can't stop, especially since his shitty son is now apart of the group


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Too many date changes. That's going to mess up their audience


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like Statlander a lot she should be the next challenger


Not bad


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Both of women these should not be on tv,what to exposing the businesses ?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Miro is the ultimate Chad, what a beast.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Caveman Nick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is Evil Uno one half of the tag team of Dark Order randomly getting a TNT title match? how many singles victories has he picked up to earn that? ya know since wins and losses are supposed to matter, yet every challenger for the TNT title seems like they picked them out of a hat.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Soon as Brodie died this entire faction turned into a goofy Nickelodeon faction, they was a bit goofy with Brodie but without him they turned the shit up by a thousand.


As soon as a kid became the leader they became more Nickelodeon? I hate that it makes sense when you put it like this...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro looking cool with the belt


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dustin has the best theme in AEW


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd like to thank Jesus for my power - Miro


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro is on another level right now. To think that he spent 9 months doing goofy video game shit with Kip is insane to see how he's totally transformed his aura.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Don't come after me when you think you can win. Come after me when you know you can survive."

Miro been dropping bombs in promos like this lately. Good stuff from him again.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The women's division really fucking sucks.... 

Can't wait for Baker vs Deonna, don't give a fuck who wins 

(Deonna did say a while back that she had taped segments challenging the AEW ladies, so....)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Taking bets on how long before Dustin springs a leak.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Stop jobbing out Bunny. She’s got a great look and a crazy persona. Hot/crazy sells. A Bunny - Brit would be a great placeholder feud till Brit-Rosa


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why is she making this weird face lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Dustin has the best theme in AEW


Maybe the key to having a good theme is just copying existing songs but changing it enough to be legal.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 Miro thanking God for his wife being hot


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

ImpactFan said:


> Miro talking about Lana randomly... yep she'll debut at All Out


Oh joy, what we all wanna see...not


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

AutumnLeaf said:


> It's a taped show. The live event took place at 8pm.


I doubt it... Andrade debut would have been spoiled earlier


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

AutumnLeaf said:


> It's a taped show. The live event took place at 8pm.


You sure about that ?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

somerandomfan said:


> Maybe the key to having a good theme is just copying existing songs but changing it enough to be legal.







WCW was king at this


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like this feud didn't need two matches on Dynamite but it's nice to see someone come up from being a Dark jobber to the main event


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does this big nasty heel have colorful tassels on his arms?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401014617871196165


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why is an 80 year old Dustin Rhodes main eventing in 2021?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> 😂 Miro thanking God for his wife being hot


Did he mention that? lol i missed it


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

AutumnLeaf said:


> Yes, according to Ticketmaster. Also they haven't mentioned on tonight's show that they're live.


Strange, you'd think someone would of leaked the Andrade debut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Haha, seeds planted.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro is like a really devout Christian


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't know if he's good but that big guy is money.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Why is an 80 year old Dustin Rhodes main eventing in 2021?


Better yet why is he main eventing with a nobody jobber?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The camera work on the outside was making me sick lol what the heck


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Pretty sure the show is live....
They had said it was live

+ They are apparently taping 3 weeks (including this week i think) of Dynamite tonight and all the other shows, makes sense they had other matches start at 8

EDIT: Not 3 weeks tonight, but 3 weeks of TV in the next couple of days


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

AutumnLeaf said:


> It's a taped show. The live event took place at 8pm.


This show is live as stated in the top left on TNT - next 2 weeks are being taped tomorrow. At 8pm there would still be sunlight in Jacksonville, it was pitch black when the show started.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Miro is like a really devout Christian


It really works for his gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR is still awake.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Strange, you'd think someone would of leaked the Andrade debut


I've noticed that the dirtsheets, especially Meltzer tend to protect AEWs surprises but have no issue at all spoiling WWE surprises. I wish he did that for WWE as well. Although WWE also likes to ruin its own surprises...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a match that should be main eventing Dark or Elevation. Its not a horrible match but just a bit puzzled why this as the main event


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dustin no selling the table bump lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> I've noticed that the dirtsheets, especially Meltzer tend to protect AEWs surprises but have no issue at all spoiling WWE surprises. I wish he did that for WWE as well. Although WWE also likes to ruin its own surprises...


Doesn't even need to be Meltzer, out of everyone in the crowd someone would post it on social media, at the very least some news site would pick it up and roll with it to have the big scoop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AutumnLeaf said:


> Elevation my man. The guy is a student at their training school. Everyone has to start somewhere. But I understand you look for any reason to shit on AEW.


You don't take a green as goose shit new talent who no one hardly knows and book him in the main event of your flagship show, you can elevate talent other ways, like giving them wins in the midcard. And i shit on AEW when they deserve it, and they deserve it alot its not my fault.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I just wished Dustin would not fight his brother's wars. And be his own man.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is it bad that I didn't even look at the TV once after the main event started? Lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Camarato would make for a great monster heel in this company, whenever they decide to pull that trigger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess with that main event, AEW didn't go 'All Out'. See what i did there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really didn’t like tonight’s show. Britt Baker’s segment was terrible, bunny jobs, an annoying Vicky ruining what should be a big debut.

Maybe Tony will save their good stuff for when they are back on Wednesdays


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Camarato would make for a great monster heel in this company, whenever they decide to pull that trigger.


They haven't pulled the trigger on any of the other monster heels that are ready. I guess they're starting to pull the trigger on Miro but other than that they haven't really done so.



SAMCRO said:


> You don't take a green as goose shit new talent who no one hardly knows and book him in the main event of your flagship show, you can elevate talent other ways, like giving them wins in the midcard. And i shit on AEW when they deserve it, and they deserve it alot its not my fault.


This match would have been a good top of the second hour match, not the main event.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs PAC/Penta seemed a more main event match, Dustin vs Comoroto was decent but a midcard feud match in a main event spot. They're gonna be in a holding pattern till they get the earlier timeslot back it looks like.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I really didn’t like tonight’s show. Britt Baker’s segment was terrible, bunny jobs, an annoying Vicky ruining what should be a big debut.
> 
> Maybe Tony will save their good stuff for when they are back on Wednesdays


Last week was not that good in my opinion, but this week...... Jesus

All the "big segments" felt flat. The "best" one was the Inner Circle and even that.... 

Private party vs Cage/Jungle Boy (who i still don't get) was the best thing on the show in my opinion


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> You don't take a green as goose shit new talent who no one hardly knows and book him in the main event of your flagship show, you can elevate talent other ways, like giving them wins in the midcard. And i shit on AEW when they deserve it, and they deserve it alot its not my fault.


It's midnight on the East Coast, so they probably front loaded the show, assuming they would lose viewers in the end


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kind of wish we don't see more of IC & Pinnacle as well as Sting/Darby and Page/Scorpio Sky again. And i like Nyla but she shouldnt be wanting to out heel the top heel champ. It should have been a clear face vs Britt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Kind of wish we don't see more of IC & Pinnacle as well as Sting/Darby and Page/Scorpio Sky again. And i like Nyla but she shouldnt be wanting to out heel the top heel champ. It should have been a clear face vs Britt.


Britt gets the biggest pops, so they may just book her against heels without changing her character


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess the show was better than the meaningless squashes of last week but pretty meh show tonight... AEW do better, this is two weeks in a row you're on the same night as SmackDown and looking bad in comparison, and SD wasn't even that good this week.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That 11pm hour was rough, most of the remaining crowd looked they just wanted to go home (how many episodes of Dark and Elevation did they tape before this?) and you could tell Tony didn't want to book anything of note during this period either as all the big names (except Britt) were out of the way by the end of the first hour. 

It's going to be some tough weeks with low ratings at this time, don't expect any interesting booking in the 11pm slots period.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a match that should be main eventing Dark or Elevation. Its not a horrible match but just a bit puzzled why this as the main event


I thought it was pretty bad, i turned it off


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> Last week was not that good in my opinion, but this week...... Jesus
> 
> All the "big segments" felt flat. The "best" one was the Inner Circle and even that....
> 
> Private party vs Cage/Jungle Boy (who i still don't get) was the best thing on the show in my opinion


I feel like when MJF and Mox aren’t on the show, it loses a lot of its edge.

AEW is really missing the big 1 on 1 feuds. Factions can be fun but you need to have that intense 1v1 blood/championship feud to get people invested week to week. Just throwing together random tag matches each week I lose interest.

Omega needs a legit guy to build a feud with.
Brit needs one (and not Nyla!)
Matt vs Christian could be good given their history.
Miro needs one.

I feel like AEW is depending too much on Jungle Boy, Inner Circle, and Mox theme song sing-a-longs instead of making a show that I’m invested in the characters battling each other


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

1. The real thing missing here is a hot new angle for Omega. Instead, we get a room temperature roll of sushi. This is where Danielson or Aries should debut and challenge Omega.
2. If the show is going to air late Friday nights, might as well have some nudity.
3. The main event didn't get enough time.
4. Like others said, why book Baker a heel vs heel match? No one is going to cheer Rose.
5. Andrade was a good surprise.TNT hates surprises.
6. Caveman should be a face, he shouldn't talk and he should no sell like Goldberg. And he should have won tonight.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I dont know why, but AEW just clicks with me. Maybe it’s the wrestlers seem to be enjoying themselves so much. I had fun with today’s show.

Pac has to be the best in ring wrestler in the world.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like when MJF and Mox aren’t on the show, it loses a lot of its edge.
> 
> AEW is really missing the big 1 on 1 feuds. Factions can be fun but you need to have that intense 1v1 blood/championship feud to get people invested week to week. Just throwing together random tag matches each week I lose interest.
> 
> ...


Completely agree, yea. You're only as good as your opponant. Prime WWF had guys like Austin and Rock going at it and Angle and Taker and Hunter. I don't think that opponant for Omega will be Jungle Boy either. I think they still want Page to face him but it's way down the line. Their problem is that they wait too long to have guys facing each other and when they get there, it's pointless cause the heat is gone. Guys like Omega and Britt and so forth need top opponants and feuds to take their act to another level. You have to book shows like your life depended on it, not wait.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> 1. The real thing missing here is a hot new angle for Omega. Instead, we get a room temperature roll of sushi. This is where Danielson or Aries should debut and challenge Omega.
> 2. If the show is going to air late Friday nights, might as well have some nudity.
> 3. The main event didn't get enough time.
> 4. Like others said, why book Baker a heel vs heel match? No one is going to cheer Rose.
> ...


That's really a strange way to present your monster, get beat by an old man.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Puzzling main event and an even more puzzling result.

You don’t have your big monster lose to Golddust. This could’ve been a coming out party for the big fella but he puts over Golddust who doesn’t need a win and will never need a win because he’s an established name and has been for decades now. Decent match none the less.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really can't wait to get back to Wednesday


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> 2. If the show is going to air late Friday nights, might as well have some nudity.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Britt's segment was a product placement, I think they fucked up because I don't recall her saying McDonald's or Big Mac


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> 2. If the show is going to air late Friday nights, might as well have some nudity.


Good idea
hear this ?
the screams of ugly feminists from a distance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Puzzling main event and an even more puzzling result.
> 
> You don’t have your big monster lose to Golddust.


I get your point. I think i read a while back AEW is trying to keep these 'legends' with some sort of dignity and showcase them as strong characters not weaklings like in WWE, so perhaps Tony is throwing these guys a favor by letting them win since normally by today's WWE TV standards, all would be jobbed out to Randy Orton lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> I get your point. I think i read a while back AEW is trying to keep these 'legends' with some sort of dignity and showcase them as strong characters not weaklings like in WWE, so perhaps Tony is throwing these guys a favor by letting them win since normally by today's WWE TV standards, all would be jobbed out to Randy Orton lol


I think Mark Henry would’ve preferred to get jobbed out.

Orton punked him out and made him slide away on a scooter like he was some kind of piece of shit.

Somehow WWE is managing to treat legends worse every year.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The opening match was fun.

Andrade appearing was awesome!

Christian and JB make a good team.

Miro mention his wife was fun.

Velvet vs. Allie was not bad, but too much of it happened during the commercial break. Allie sells moves like death, impressive

Britt’s celebration was, whatever, and no Shida was disappointing.

The ME probably isn’t for everyone, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Nothing against Nyla but really shows how shallow the division is when she's the go to for every champ, she was in the match to crown the first champ, she was the second champ, still feuded with Shida after losing it to her, aaand now she's going to be the first to feud with Britt? Come on give it some time before falling back on old plans.


*I'm annoyed that Thunder Rosa didn't crash the party. There's a built in story for them being "tied" 1-1. Thunder Rosa can brag about the unsanctioned match and Britt can heel it up about it not counting.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros and cons

Pro, the bucks didn't bore me and I'm looking forward to cutler being destroyed next week 

Pro, andrade debuting. Penta vs andrade or Fenix is a dream match for me

Con, that ENTIRE cody segment bored me. Every fucking thing I hated.

Pro/con the inner circle victory lap. Santana was great on the mic, potential singles guy there. Con because it was generic

Pro/con continued build for jungle boy, but we drop the Christian team tazz program for a fucking matt hardy program? Fuck off.

Pro, DMD segment 

Pro, Darby being called out. They finally got me to give a fuck about this storyline 

Con, the main event


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

LOL. Watching both Smackdown & Dynamite tonight I'm thinking that Dynamite could easily be a pass for me from here on out. Compare The Usos being more relevant than ever in a story with Roman main eventing compared to Goldust main eventing in 2021..


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Miro is the best thing going right now for AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> LOL. Watching both Smackdown & Dynamite tonight I'm thinking that Dynamite could easily be a pass for me from here on out. Compare The Usos being more relevant than ever in a story with Roman main eventing compared to Goldust main eventing in 2021..


That’s literally all SD has. Dynamite is so much more than a one off Dustin main event.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Putting Andrade with Vickie is all kinds of wrong


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Putting Andrade with Vickie is all kinds of wrong


Heh.. That´s a matter of opinion. To me, it´s what makes Andrade worth watching.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs. PAC/Penta was a fun match even though far below their best, which is expected really for a TV opener.
Andrade looked great and is a world class signing.
Christian & Jungle Boy vs. Private Party was a serviceable tag match to further build up JB for his world title shot.
I liked how they had continuity with Kingston and Death Triangle rather than forgetting they had beef, which is what WWE does. 'The enemy of my enemy...'. It shows how vile and toxic the Elite have become that Kingston and DT are probably going to form an alliance.
Miro looks incredible and is cutting good promos. Feels like a franchise player right now.


JR somehow gets worse and worse. His commentary during Andrade's debut and the aftermath, where he couldn't pronounce his name, was bush league shit.
Inner Circle remain over and relevant after two years, but their promo felt like filler. I still like their dynamic together and am glad the Pinnacle feud is continuing. Given the build to MJF's betrayal and all the sub-plots, this is a rivalry that deserves to go on (unlike, say, Best Friends vs. Miro/Kip) and it looks like they're branching out to singles and tags now.
Show just felt a bit dull and lifeless coming off an awesome PPV. The Friday night timeslot seems to mean they are not going to bother doing much since the audience is way down.
Vickie Guerrero was so loud and hard to understand that Andrade's debut felt cold and I'm doubtful she is right for him. He didn't even have an entrance theme.
Britt Baker segment was flat. No problem with the heel jobbers in the background (they were essentially props), but Nyla is an uninspiring V1 defense for Britt. Might have been a good time to give Leyla Hirsch a shot.
The Factory vs. Nightmare Family tag match was dull and a match of few highlights. They gave QT and Ogogo some heat back after their defeats to Cody, but it's still impossible to care about QT and it felt like a wasted rare loss for Cody.
Women's match was boring and felt like something from last year. The Bunny has her character down to a tee, but is nothing special in the ring for a 16-year pro.
While the main event was perfectly decent, it felt flat. Dustin is amazing for his age, but is character-wise is a pretty bland veteran and Comoroto is a newbie with potential but without any momentum behind him and is green. I applaud AEW for giving different guys a chance in the spotlight, but this match just fell flat and they probably put it on last because it was so late at night and more people watched hour one.

4.5/10

IMPACT was actually better than Dynamite and Smackdown this week, thanks to the awesome Iron Man Match between Josh Alexander and TJP.

Death Triangle need to beat The Elite at some point as they keep losing. I get the feeling it may be for the upcoming trios title, which is where finally they'll get some comeuppance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pinnacle vs IC is a reverse feud where it will end with a singles match between Friedman and Jericho. Goes from War Games to Stadium Stampede, to singles/tag programs to Jericho vs MJF for all the marbles.


career vs career

loser leaves town\

the most obvious conclusion to their story - and how they write Jericho off


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Putting Andrade with Vickie is all kinds of wrong


if they had to pair him with Guerrero I would have paired him Hector


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> LOL. Watching both Smackdown & Dynamite tonight I'm thinking that Dynamite could easily be a pass for me from here on out. Compare The Usos being more relevant than ever in a story with Roman main eventing compared to Goldust main eventing in 2021..


100%. Just checked out Dynamite results AFTER reading Smackdown results and I was gobsmacked at the difference. Dynamite results didn't even make sense.. I didn't know half the guys on the card. The rest was same old same old like Cody, Darby and Sting et al. Reading smackdown results actually made me wonna watch the Usos stuff immediately, however I'll have to wait a month until it's up on the Network. I'm too lazy to watch it on TV with commercials, or any other method. 

Will be on the lookout for Andrade, Aleister, Murphy and Strowman on Dynamite though. That would make me watch.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Did anybody notice Ziggy Dice in the audience at ringside?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a nothing show. Bakers celebration fell totally off a cliff. The burger shit was so corny. How can you screw this up? Some booker of the year.

The inner circle shit went nowhere, as usual. Just Jericho jerking himself off.

The Young Bucks had another 20 min Young Buck match, who cares.

You ruin Andrades appearance by having Vicki introduce him where no one even understood or digested it when she said his name because the people were too busy giving her go away heat.

Then a totally nothing main event.

I get you're in a death slot and are holding stuff back, but more shows like this and you'll start to send your audience into apathy. Don't take it for granted they'll all come back when you go back to Wednesdays.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> career vs career
> 
> loser leaves town\
> 
> the most obvious conclusion to their story - and how they write Jericho off


My issue with this stipulation would be that it's obvious Jericho is losing. I think Max would have to put something else up that would be a big sacrifice but something he could reasonably lose just the same - something like he can't wrestle for a title for a year. If they could kayfabe Max' contract status to being up and him wanting to be a FA or something it might have worked with that ambiguity of maybe he loses if he signs with WWE - but we know he's signed through 2024. 

That being said, knowing Jericho is losing is reason enough to tune in to see how the match is still laid out and to potentially see Jericho's last AEW match etc.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I understand that the show is at 10 on a Friday and not many people are watching but they could still make a better effort to make the show just a little more watchable. Holy shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me, I wouldn't do a "Career vs. Career" or "Loser Leaves Town" match if the idea is that the guy who's losing (Jericho) is coming back a couple of months later. The 1st time they do that stipulation, if they ever do it, it needs to be honored for it to work.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn, I couldn’t watch Andrade‘s debut live, I was way too tired. I’m watching it right now. This Friday night’s death slot BS had to stop.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Miro is an incredible promo.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Wtf happened to alex and penta, ffs aew its adhd booking. Also they had goldust go over the promising comoroto but were happy to have bloody qt score a pin over cody


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Catching dynamite now. My main comment about the show is everything felt forced.

Butcher,blade and bunny has been entirely wasted from the start.

Man how can people enjoy the elite as heels, they do to many nerdy things. For starters they come out to their YouTube channel music as heels. Come on people all this shit is important, why are we in a generation where everyone doesn't change much for face or heels. They just seem the same but a little more cock.

I guess Cody likes this because he's the one that said he doesn't like face vs heel

I'll give Andrade a chance of course but these wwe guys for the most part are screwed because they were brought through the wwe system before anything and its very flawed. I always feel like these wwe guys leave wwe and are free from prison but continue to be trapped if that makes sense. Nothing special comes out. That being said I hope he's good! He looks good but that promo was trash. I liked the Latino heel feel though, we need this. Enough pretending we're all equal and happy, it's sport. Reality is everyone is proud of their own race! That's what I loved about the old days, you saw more of that Latin pride for an example! Sorry I'm rambling lol

Glad Britt is still a heel and I hope she keeps it going!


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> That’s literally all SD has. Dynamite is so much more than a one off Dustin main event.


Not even. Even Bianca and Bayleys stand off was much better than Brit Bakers stupid celebration. OC and Omegas promo and even Miros plain promo were nothing. Apollo Crews easily was presented as more of a badass than Miro was last night.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Deathiscoming said:


> 100%. Just checked out Dynamite results AFTER reading Smackdown results and I was gobsmacked at the difference. Dynamite results didn't even make sense.. I didn't know half the guys on the card. The rest was same old same old like Cody, Darby and Sting et al. Reading smackdown results actually made me wonna watch the Usos stuff immediately, however I'll have to wait a month until it's up on the Network. I'm too lazy to watch it on TV with commercials, or any other method.
> 
> Will be on the lookout for Andrade, Aleister, Murphy and Strowman on Dynamite though. That would make me watch.


Mark Henry, Vickie Guerrero and Andrade all having an angle at the same time made me laugh at how much of a safe haven AEW is for ex WWE guys. Their roster is so bloated and directionless now.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Mark Henry, Vickie Guerrero and Andrade all having an angle at the same time made me laugh at how much of a save haven AEW is for ex WWE guys. Their roster is so bloated and directionless now.


It's ridiculous considering it's 2021 and their main show features Jake Roberts, Tully Blanchard, Christian, Matt Hardy, Big Show, Mark Henry and Sting pretty much on a weekly basis. Those are guys way past their prime, even for a managerial role. 

Even TNA 2008 with the main event mafia still had guys in their prime like Kurt Angle and Booker T and guys like Sting and Nash. It only got bad once Bischoff, Hogan and Flair came and TNA started to seem like a retirement home. But that was still just Hogan and Flair. AEW got like 8 such guys, Sting included.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

@Brad Boyd and these people, Vicki included were all relevant(as on-screen performers) between 2008-2015. Tony literally is putting stuff that was relevant years ago on live TV every week. (In the case of Jake and Tully, relevant in 80s and 90s) 

Combine that with the fact that a lot of emphasis is on nerdy guys from BC that nobody outside of the bubble would find cool, and you have two big factors working against you. 

This is not some fresh, innovative, unique, groundbreaking product. If it was, they would not be guilty of the aforementioned things.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401033721613017089

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401033721613017089
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy who runs that account is a big asshole.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Thoughts on Dynamite. A rather subdued episode. 

Bucks and Omega are really entertaining and obnoxious as heels. Love their looking at the camera thing they keep doing. Decent opener. 

Mark Henry's promo wasn't great and I hate how Vickie is still playing the exact same character she did in WWE. Nice to see Andrade come in. 

Cody and Johnson vs QT and Ogogo was OK. Nice change of pace from the flippy psychology absent style of Bucks and Pentagon. Anthony's punch to the face looks fine so not sure why they did the guy punch thing for a few weeks. Surprise result.

Passable promo from The Inner Circle. Sammy makes a better babyface than I thought he would. 

Between the music and natural presence and crowd reaction, Jungle Boy looks like a star on the rise right now. Another OK tag match that further put him over. Excalibur gave the result away. Might be the opponents but Private Party have really scaled back on the bump fest style since going heel. Some good heel work from the young guys. 

Dr Brit Baker is always awesome on the microphone. Nice to see a celebration that doesn't end in an all out brawl. 

So-so women's match between Jade and Bunny. 

Sting and Darby segment was a bit random. 

Ugly, late 80's style bullrope main event. Dragged but I'll take it over a flip fest. Comorato is green as hell and looks like he came from 1988 lol. He's 30 but been a pro since 2013, so wouldn't hold out much hope on him becoming more than a big lackey.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice save from Allie


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Not even. Even Bianca and Bayleys stand off was much better than Brit Bakers stupid celebration. OC and Omegas promo and even Miros plain promo were nothing. Apollo Crews easily was presented as more of a badass than Miro was last night.


Each to their own but I disagree with everything you said  Especially comparing Crews to Miro.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Nice save from Allie


Sarcasm yeah?
She is at fault for not taking the hit/protecting Red


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Deathiscoming said:


> 100%. Just checked out Dynamite results AFTER reading Smackdown results and I was gobsmacked at the difference. Dynamite results didn't even make sense.. I didn't know half the guys on the card. The rest was same old same old like Cody, Darby and Sting et al. Reading smackdown results actually made me wonna watch the Usos stuff immediately, however I'll have to wait a month until it's up on the Network. I'm too lazy to watch it on TV with commercials, or any other method.
> 
> Will be on the lookout for Andrade, Aleister, Murphy and Strowman on Dynamite though. That would make me watch.


Easy fix. Find a stream after the show's done online and fast forward the commercials. Either that or youtube highlights work. Oddly enough, NXT shows will appear on the network two days after they air on television but WWE doesn't have the same deal for their main brands. I find that weird.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They just need to put a fork in the suicide dives.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Easy fix. Find a stream after the show's done online and fast forward the commercials. Either that or youtube highlights work. Oddly enough, NXT shows will appear on the network two days after they air on television but WWE doesn't have the same deal for their main brands. I find that weird.


Nah like I said I can just wait a month, I haven't watched anything for months now including the RTWM stuff or even going back to last Summerslam when Reigns emerged, all of which is already up on the Network. Mostly I watch old WWE stuff between 2002-2014. There's still WCW and a lot of other content too. 

Yeah even the PPVs are up on the exact day they air. I never knew about NxT but it makes sense. It's just Raw and Smackdown episodes that take 31 days to appear on there.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Death Triangle (Pac & Penta El Zero Miedo)


Doing apron piledrivers and canadian destroyers in the opening match and not having it be part of the finish is low level indy crap. This also had a dirty finish.



> >Mark Henry comes out to talk


AEW does not like having debuts getting a lot of mic time for some reason. This is the first person on this show who had to deal with that and speaking of that...



> >El Idolo debuts


This was bad. They didn't promote or even tease this, which would have at worst gotten people talking if they did and at best, might have helped the rating. Vickie couldn't be heard well when she introduced him and nobody knew what was going on until Almas/Sombra/Idolo came out. Then he said one line and that was it. I have no idea why they didn't do this at DoN when the crowd would have popped big for it and I don't get not building to this at all.



> >Cody/Lee vs QT/Ogogo


I have no idea why this one is continuing. Cody beat both guys clean and the feud should be over. Lee hasn't been seen for over a month on Dynamite and ultimately has done very little since getting his first win a while back. This wasn't anything special but I liked Ogogo's punch.



> >Inner Circle promo


Not a fan of an MMA match in pro wrestling since you can already do everything you can in wrestling that you can in MMA in kayfabe. Why would you need an MMA match for that except for the cage part....which you also could do just by having a normal cage match? It just implies wrestling isn't real and we don't want that.

Santana brought up being piledriven by FTR, which ultimately played no role in the DoN match. They confirmed that the Inner Circle/Pinnacle feud isn't finished even though the faces got their win back and they had two big gimmick matches.



> >Cage/Jungle Boy vs Private Party


Cage is now in his 3rd program in 3 months in AEW. Where was Jurassic Express? This went long for me with two hot tag sections but JB did alright.



> >Sting/Darby/Tony promo


Page and Sky weren't too good here. This was an odd promo with Sky/Page basically asking Darby to find a partner they might be able to beat since 60 year old Sting is too much for them.



> >Red Velvet vs The Bunny


What is it with the girls messing up the suicide dive? Some of the luchadores are smaller yet never faceplant like the girls seem to do almost every time they try it. Aside from that, Red is consistently improving but Bunny needs a lot of work.



> >Dark Order promo


Why would SIlver be given a TNT title match? He hasn't wrestled in over 2 months. Was he lying? And how do you gift someone a title match?



> >Bullrope Match - Nick Comoroto vs Dustin Rhodes


AEW's hoss with a loss concept continues as Nick loses his first big singles match like almost all AEW hosses seem to do including Archer, Brodie, Cage and Ogogo. Why did Nick lose this? And even worse, he ended up getting bloody here which made him look weaker. It's a TNA thing to have the first match between two people be a gimmick match. The in-ring part was fine.



> >Overall thoughts


Not a good one here. We had interference in almost every match, we had a hoss lose their first big singles match, a horrible debut and canadian destroyers in the opener plus some bad promos/segments.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Mark Henry, Vickie Guerrero and Andrade all having an angle at the same time made me laugh at how much of a safe haven AEW is for ex WWE guys. Their roster is so bloated and directionless now.


I’m just watching the show and that is the worst segment and debut I’ve ever seen 

TK treats ex-wwe guys worse than Vince treats non-WWE guys


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> The guy who runs that account is a big asshole.





AutumnLeaf said:


> Someone has actually set up an account to track AEW botches? I didn't think anyone could get more pathetic than Jim Cornette.


“Somebody made an account to criticize our favourite promotion!”

10 mins later...

“hahaha wasn’t it funny when Jericho referenced WWEs shitty creative on twitter, the demo god strikes again!”


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> “Somebody made an account to criticize our favourite promotion!”
> 
> 10 mins later...
> 
> “hahaha wasn’t it funny when Jericho referenced WWEs shitty creative on twitter, the demo god strikes again!”


It's not that. Its stupid because botches happens in every company, and he says that only happens on AEW. And blocks people when they make arguments that are against is shitty posts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Friday night's Dynamite is currently the lowest rated episode in its history on Cagematch at 5.08/10. Second lowest rated is the previous Friday show with 5.49/10, followed by the show last year with Moxley vs. Hager.

So these Friday night shows definitely aren't impressing people. I'm hoping it picks up soon, the PPV again showed the potential of this company, but I don't think there has been a must-see Dynamite from top to bottom since the April 8th edition with Bucks vs. PAC/Fenix and Darby vs. Hardy. Blood & Guts was a good match, but hour one of that show was boring.

I still think January to March this year is one of the best runs AEW has had with Dynamite, whereas the last couple of weeks have been really poor.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Caveman got put under instead of over.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m just watching the show and that is the worst segment and debut I’ve ever seen
> 
> TK treats ex-wwe guys worse than Vince treats non-WWE guys


I don't like how they have to mention who Andrade is and his accolades. AEW treats the company almost too much of an indy cred sport more than an entertainment program. Andrade was in AAA or Lucha Libre Academy, who cares.... Just put him in a feud.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ahahaha dustin rhodes vs a jobber was the main event?

Dont they have 2 youtube shows for garbage like that? Werent they supposedly saving all the good matches when crowds came back?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> I don't like how they have to mention who Andrade is and his accolades. AEW treats the company almost too much of an indy cred sport more than an entertainment program. Andrade was in AAA or Lucha Libre Academy, who cares.... Just put him in a feud.


Nobody cares, they should just say this is Andrade, the guy who is banging Ric Fliar’s daughter and somebody who has been mid card champion on a show that gets more viewers than dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Brad Boyd said:


> I don't like how they have to mention who Andrade is and his accolades. AEW treats the company almost too much of an indy cred sport more than an entertainment program. Andrade was in AAA or Lucha Libre Academy, who cares.... Just put him in a feud.


don’t you guys also always mention how they ‘never give any background’ when names like Nagata appear?

be consistent plzzzz


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you guys also always mention how they ‘never give any background’ when names like Nagata appear?
> 
> be consistent plzzzz


Id prefer if Nagata wasn't there to begin with lol but no i haven't done that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Brad Boyd said:


> Id prefer if Nagata wasn't there to begin with lol but no i haven't done that.


i’m more speaking about the general ‘you’ - like, critics is general


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They couldn't even give Anthony his redemption right. QT is taking all the credit and he immediately got his ass whooped after the match. But let this forum tell it and Cody elevated him 🙄.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401354403005698049*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They couldn't even give Anthony his redemption right. QT is taking all the credit and he immediately got his ass whooped after the match. But let this forum tell it and Cody elevated him 🙄.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401354403005698049*


You do know QT is the egotistical teacher right? It would go against his character to say he needed one of his students help.

Remember his heel turn happened because Johnson didn't thank him.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

QT Marshall is dull as a door knob. I'm hoping Comorotto and Ogogo just beat his ass and became a dominant tag team in AEW. Will take time if they don't have much ring experience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You do know QT is the egotistical teacher right? It would go against his character to say he needed one of his students help.
> 
> Remember his heel turn happened because Johnson didn't thank him.


*That doesn't change anything about my point. Cody did nothing to elevate Ogogo and now he's stuck in QT's shadow. Even if they feud and he wins, who the f*** cares, because it's QT. It's yet another missed opportunity to make a star due to Cody's ego.*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That doesn't change anything about my point. Cody did nothing to elevate Ogogo and now he's stuck in QT's shadow. Even if they feud and he wins, who the f*** cares, because it's QT. It's yet another missed opportunity to make a star due to Cody's ego.*


I don't think this completely buries Ogogo. He's pretty inexperienced. But honestly if I had it my way seeing how much potential Ogogo has I would've had Cody go over Comorotto or something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> I don't think this completely buries Ogogo. He's pretty inexperienced. But honestly if I had it my way seeing how much potential Ogogo has I would've had Cody go over Comorotto or something.


*The pay-per-view showed me he learns at a fast rate and there would be nothing wrong with fast tracking him with protected booking.*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The pay-per-view showed me he learns at a fast rate and there would be nothing wrong with fast tracking him with protected booking.*


I wouldn't have an issue with that really. But if he's this inexperienced, they might run risks. Giving him a win over Cody this early might look they're hotshotting him into something big right now. I think it would've been better if he didn't have to feud with Cody altogether. But going over him feels a little too early also.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That doesn't change anything about my point. Cody did nothing to elevate Ogogo and now he's stuck in QT's shadow. Even if they feud and he wins, who the f*** cares, because it's QT. It's yet another missed opportunity to make a star due to Cody's ego.*


Come on man his not ready to main event. If he beats Cody then you have to make him a permanent uppercarder.

He should eat shit for a while and beat guys below Codys status


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> I wouldn't have an issue with that really. But if he's this inexperienced, they might run risks. Giving him a win over Cody this early might look they're hotshotting him into something big right now. I think it would've been better if he didn't have to feud with Cody altogether. But going over him feels a little too early also.


*Cody has done nothing significant in a year. His feuds are meaningless and his wins are meaningless. He has no intention of competing for the main title, so there's no reason for him to go over all this mid card talent, especially as a VP. He should be building for the future, not destroying it.*



Firefromthegods said:


> Come on man his not ready to main event. If he beats Cody then you have to make him a permanent uppercarder.
> 
> He should eat shit for a while and beat guys below Codys status


*I never said anything about making him a main eventer RIGHT NOW, but he should be kept strong for when it's time to put him in that position. Ogogo should've been undefeated until the Fall at least.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody has done nothing significant in a year. His feuds are meaningless and his wins are meaningless. He has no intention of competing for the main title, so there's no reason for him to go over all this mid card talent, especially as a VP. He should be building for the future, not destroying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about making him a main eventer RIGHT NOW, but he should be kept strong for when it's time to put him in that position. Ogogo should've been undefeated until the Fall at least.*


Yes his first program should never have been against Cody in the first place really should have been dustin then Joey or kiss then big show then Cody 

But because his first program was with Cody and Cody does have the distinction of former world champion then ogogo if he beat him would HAVE to be in the archer or miro position.

If anything its just the fact that ogogo was in there with a former world champion that it hurts him right now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind The Factory vs The Family becoming an AEW Dark feud. It didn't need two matches on one Dynamite. Just use Ogogo and Comoroto like they use Top Flight or The Acclaimed and bring them up to Dynamite for big matches


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty boring Dynamite this week.

-The PAC/Penta vs Bucks match was awesome.
-Loved Miro's promo, he's looking like a star player now.
-Always good seeing Red Velvet, huge fan of her.
-The Britt Baker segment was average, Thunder Rosa should have come out. They could be saving it for the PPV or for a Dynamite special, but I really hope we don't get a Nyla Rose/Britt Baker feud. Enough of Nyla. If not Rosa, do Tay Conti.
-Andrade's debut was dope and came out of left field. Vickie's heel heat is just as nuclear as it was in WWE, I mean holy shit lol. Loved the way he came out with no music looking fresher than can be. Andrade vs PAC and Andrade vs Darby are 2 matches I'm REALLY looking forward to in the future. 
-I'm fine with the IC/Pinnacle thing going on. FTR vs Santana/Ortiz is a banger waiting to happen and the Hager/Wardlow cage fight should be dope.
-The Nightmare Family stuff was weak, Ogogo knocking out Cody was good though.
-Dustin vs Comoroto was average and kind of tame compared to how crazy AEW usually gets with hardcore matches.

Weak show this week but there were some worthy things on the show that made the watch worth it, especially the tag title match and Andrade's debut.

*Overall: 5/10*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad show, peaked with Pac and Penta then it was downhill.

Where's Hangman? Cage? Archer? Jade Cargill? Pinnacle FFS? Why in gods name are we seeing Chuck Taylor or hearing him in anyway shape or form?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mark Henry got his Big Mac coupons! 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401755413100601344*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> QT Marshall is dull as a door knob. I'm hoping Comorotto and Ogogo just beat his ass and became a dominant tag team in AEW. Will take time if they don't have much ring experience.


It would be the logical order of events given Ogogo and Comorotto have already given up on one teacher (being Cody). What's another, especially if he's going to always take the credit? Probably won't happen though, it feels like this feud was to put QT over as opposed to Ogogo or Comorotto.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should start doing more risks with these Friday Dynamite main events. Maybe have the AEW women's title main event a Dynamite for the first time? Can't do worse.


----------

